# Expats Newspapers



## manukyanara (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello guys!


I am very new in this website and I would like to know whether there are any expats newspapers and magazines in Cyprus for British expats. Much appreciated if you can help me with this.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

manukyanara said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> 
> I am very new in this website and I would like to know whether there are any expats newspapers and magazines in Cyprus for British expats. Much appreciated if you can help me with this.


This seems a strange question from someone who lives in Spain.
However the answer is yes there are plenty of newspapers and magazines for ex pats.

Veronica


----------

